# Still can't decide....



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi ive played 40k for about a year now, so have decided to start fantasy, after my brother sold his lizardmen for 20% of price(curse my prolonged decisions...)

I need to decide whever I should collect Tomb kings or warriors of chaos, please help!

Cheers,
Shas'o Thraka:biggrin:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

High or Dark elves, If you want all plastic then high elves as only the charecters and some cavelry are metal also they all have Always strikes first.
Dark elves you need a lot less of sice they are all hard as nails although all their heros and lords are metal though only Morathi and Malekith are hard to put together, they all have hatred and the only downside is that the High elves have plastic bolt throwers and the Dark elves dont though the cavalry for Dark elves is better and is plastic.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

High or Dark elves, If you want all plastic then high elves as only the charecters and some cavelry are metal also they all have Always strikes first.
Dark elves you need a lot less of since they are all hard as nails although all their heros and lords are metal though only Morathi and Malekith are hard to put together, they all have hatred and the only downside is that the High elves have plastic bolt throwers and the Dark elves dont though the cavalry for Dark elves is better and is plastic.

EDIT: Soz for the double post.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Take a LONG read here
AN INTRODUCTION TO THE ARMIES OF WARHAMMER

That should give you a good idea about all armies


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

Choas mortals is a low modle count army so you dont have to collect too much and can almost be 100 % plastic now except for you gen and heros.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

Lizardmen are fairly low count, depending on how you play them. Unfortunately, all heroes and lords are metal, and two Specials/two Rares are metal.
If you're lucky, sometimes you can pick up some Lizardmen for dirt cheap too, as not a whole lot of people play them(I was GIVEN about 40 5th edition Saurus in crap condition that someone found).


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

cheers for the ideas, I don't really like lizardmen though, and I have read the choosing an army guide and still no ideas..... I check them all out though.:biggrin:


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

:drinkswarves!:drinks:

Beer, Beards, BOOM! 

"Dwarves are natural SPRINTERS!"

:drinks:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Sparros said:


> "Dwarves are natural SPRINTERS!"


Indeed they are, but only for 6", then they get tired and have to stop


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Children of the Horned Rat!! 
You either go Big Clan Moulder-Have Thrott and have lots an lots of Rat Ogres (God chance to convert a Hell Pit Abomination too )
Or Clan Pestelence and have Like 2/3Plague Furnaces 
We're Cunning, we're spiteful and as Leder its never your fault, it's Flitch next to you ;P


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

aye skaven are a fun army to pay with and against always amusing being in combat and fighting a unit thats quite happy to stand there and let its mates shoot at them lol.

plus they have a cannon that can shoot from cover = awesome 
globadiers are a knights worst enemy grrr..

i play empire, have around 7k more depending on build and i still dont have a steam tank so dont let that put you off, but skaven are a good fun army wouldnt say they're the most competitive if you want to go that route but they certainly are fun. fun fun fun


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

cheers everyone I will be making my decision soon, so keep checking!


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, changed to between Tomb Kings and Warriors of chaos, please help!


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

lol!

depends what you want and how you play but if your a complete WFB noob i'd say bugger all the details go with the one with models you like the look of the most.

but in terms of size you can make a WoC army very small and they pack one all mighty punch


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Personally I have never seen a TK army since I started WFB (and only 1 before that when I only did 40k), so I recon you should go for that...

From this you could take 1 of 2 thoughts though... either many people prefer prefer WoC and so you should go with the general opinion and collect them, or that you want to avoid being a sheep and want to choose one of the rarer armies which often comes with the advantages of enemies not knowing how to fight against them becasuse they havent played them often before... one of the benefits of running my ogres is that its rare that people have much experience beating them so often make huge tactical errors without really realising it.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

but be prepared to paint lots of chariots


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Tomb kings are due an update soon so it might be worthwhile waiting until the new army book comes out.

With regards to TK lists, I've a friend who uses them and they are a very nasty list, units that can essentially deep strike and still assault (yes there is a risk of them dying buts its worth the risk). Scarab swarms are amazing for their points, scorpions with poison and killing blow (3 or 4 attacks) is quite nasty as well. The bone giant is a nasty piece of work as well.

You can also make an entire army that consists of archers that have poison which is good fun as well if you going against things like dwarfs or anything that has a lot of T4 models.

The magic is consistent in so far as you are guarenteed to draw out dispell dice/scrolls from scratch. Personally I really like the TK's but I would insist on waiting until the update as I think they will be fantastic.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

I never have that much of a challenge against TK but then again I have High elves and my 2000 points list has Teclis, so they have to get their spells off through my ungoddly dispell dice and my +1 bonus, then he has his casket which never does anything against high leadership armys, so then he has to out fight my 20 swordmasters and Phoenix guard with caradryan.
WoC are very annoying but are a commom sight on the tables of my store, Chaos armour is on par with the Dwarfs and their magic is horrendus, then their BASIC HERO is WS 6 with a runesword is unbelivebly hard.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

WoC are a hammerblow- very nasty if you fight them face to face... but then if you sit off and try to shoot a gun line or try to out-magic a magic HE army you'll lose as well.
I've always found that I can easily outmanouver WoC warriors lists, geting into their flanks and breaking units before characters even have the chance of moving to get into the fight... knight lists are nastier but get a couple of spells or bolt thowers off at them and they are toast. If you do happen to get into their flanks then its game over, I often sacrifice a unit and arrange my forces so that I can charge the knight flank (assuming they charge my scarifical unit) whether or not they choose to overrun- thats the advantage of many cheap units over few expensive ones.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

hold on hold on 2k point with teclis AND cara my god man peeps must really hate you.....or you really hate them lol thats like me going hmm yes i do think i require 2 steam tanks and yes sir karl franz does need to be on the imperial dragon im afraid


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Dont forget the mage two bolt throwers and ten archers


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Bretonnians, not enough people play them.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Thats cos they arnt very good:grin:


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

cheers peeps!

I'm definitly going with Tomb Kings now, seeing as I have like them from the start!

Cheers again,
Shas'o Thraka:biggrin:


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Tomb Kings are awesome.
I just started and I think I made the right decision. They may not be as competitive as some armies, but can hit very hard if played well. High Queen Khalida could be nasty in a shooty army, which seems to be a lot of builds. For +2pts a model they get poisoned weapons, they get no penalties to shooting(as standard). you could get 80 in 1500pts and still have some points left over. 2500 is around standard I think, depending on where you are. Tomb Guard are pretty good, killing blow on all of them.
Anyway, I'm going on a bit.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

ok, so probobly tomb kings, but I just got an amazing offer for some dwarves from a friend who has quit, at like 20% of price, should I get them or not?


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Ginger nutters who fight naked and swing axes at enemy faces _hoping to die_! Whats not to like!? I may be biased but yes I think you should give them a go!

Prepare for beards though :laugh:

Also they are tough (but slow...) little buggers that I think would make a nice change from Tau


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

If you dont want dwarfs, dont buy them. If you have an army you dont like, you'll hate it.


----------

